
They Will Steal Your Idea. They Cannot Steal What Really Matters - ciscoriordan
http://www.businessinsider.com/they-will-still-your-idea-they-cannot-steal-what-really-matters-2010-7?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29
======
what
dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1532412>

